# How's the morning traffic into Porto



## Szepinn

Hi, Would like to know traffic from Gaia to Porto in the morning. 
I will be expatriate to Portugal soon and will be driving in Porto every morning to send my kids to school. Therefore would like to know if living in Gaia is a good idea, despite the distance is not too big, I do not want to stuck hours into the traffic. 
Am one deciding where I will be staying. 
Any tips to avoid the traffic is very much appreciated. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## canoeman

Portal Trfego

check out this site for traffic conditions, but Porto rush hour is like any major city and Gaia you need to use one of bridges so options are limited.


----------



## nandnjudge2

canoeman said:


> Portal Trfego
> 
> check out this site for traffic conditions, but Porto rush hour is like any major city and Gaia you need to use one of bridges so options are limited.


My experience of driving over those bridges during the rush hour is a nightmare 

Get in the right lane and drive like hell keeping up with the flow of traffic, don't try switching lanes. After a few attempts of doing the run it all seems so easy

If you do a search on Google there are some live traffic web cams of the two bridges you will see what I mean

Once you arrive here just watch the morning news programs there are traffic flow web cams , it all reminds me of being back in the UK.

On a much brighter note these will be the worst driving conditions you will experience up north


----------



## blackirishgirl

I live in Porto and have the occasion to see the heavy traffic from Gaia each morning and then again in the evening. Most times traffic is stopped for some minutes with the usual move up a few feet and stop again. The traffic is one of the main reasons we did not move to Gaia.


----------



## Szepinn

blackirishgirl said:


> I live in Porto and have the occasion to see the heavy traffic from Gaia each morning and then again in the evening. Most times traffic is stopped for some minutes with the usual move up a few feet and stop again. The traffic is one of the main reasons we did not move to Gaia.


Thank you everyone for the advise. One of the local told me the traffic builds up from 8am onwards. Is it true?


----------



## blackirishgirl

I'd say 8am is the latest you might be able to leave and not be stuck. To be safe...7:45. Have you thought about living on the other side of the river? There are some very nice places over here, too.


----------



## Szepinn

blackirishgirl said:


> I'd say 8am is the latest you might be able to leave and not be stuck. To be safe...7:45. Have you thought about living on the other side of the river? There are some very nice places over here, too.


my kids will be going to German school; it starts at 8:15 - so if i leave house at 7:30, i may be able to get away from the traffic, yes? how bad will the traffic be during winter? 

i am currently deciding to stay in Gaia or city centre, just 3 kms from the school.


----------



## canoeman

Porto traffic is relatively constant at all times seasons don't make a lot of difference, it's a car society here, unless you happen to live on the excellent metro system.


----------



## blackirishgirl

Canoeman is right - the traffic is not dependant upon the seasons. It sounds as thought you're still thinking about where you'll reside permanently. 

With gas prices being very high now, to find oneself sitting in stop and go traffic seems a hard hit - both in time and money. 

There are some great places in Ramalde, Srª da Hora, off of Boa Vista and many others - all near the Metro. If my map is correct the German School should be quite near Casa da Musica - an large Metro stop. 

Even if you didn't ride the Metro, you'll find internal rush hour traffic less of a headache than the Arrábida Bridge.

It's just my 2 cents after living here for a few years.


----------



## canoeman

Smart car?


----------



## nandnjudge2

canoeman said:


> Smart car?


I have 3 Smart cars 2 of which are for sale see Classified Ads.


----------



## blackirishgirl

Szepinn - After reading my last post, I decided to write again and just say...many people live in Gaia and deal with the traffic. If you're set on living there, you'll find the best time to leave in order to get the kids to school on time and with the least amount of stress for you.

Once you're here, send me a PM and since you'll be very close to where I live if you're at the German School - we can meet for a tea or coffee if you've time!


----------



## Szepinn

blackirishgirl said:


> Szepinn - After reading my last post, I decided to write again and just say...many people live in Gaia and deal with the traffic. If you're set on living there, you'll find the best time to leave in order to get the kids to school on time and with the least amount of stress for you.
> 
> Once you're here, send me a PM and since you'll be very close to where I live if you're at the German School - we can meet for a tea or coffee if you've time!


Hi, thanks again. i have been monitoring the traffic via the camera and have a better idea when the peak hours starts. 

i will PM you once we have settle down in Sept. 

have a good weekend.

SP


----------



## blackirishgirl

eace:  see ya soon!


----------



## roserahman

Hello Szepinn, I'm Rose, also originally from Malaysia. Just moved here less than a month ago. Still haven't gotten a place to stay yet. It's nice to know that there are other Malaysians in Portugal. BTW, I'm in Lisbon. Drop me a message and we shall keep in touch.


----------



## Szepinn

roserahman said:


> Hello Szepinn, I'm Rose, also originally from Malaysia. Just moved here less than a month ago. Still haven't gotten a place to stay yet. It's nice to know that there are other Malaysians in Portugal. BTW, I'm in Lisbon. Drop me a message and we shall keep in touch.


Hi Rose, 

glad to know some malaysian too.

i will be in Porto. keep in touch.


----------



## roserahman

Glad to see your reply. What's your name? What shall I call you? Not sure how we can connect outside from here. You can try write to me at my gmail account with my name as in my username with a period between my first and last name.


----------



## Szepinn

roserahman said:


> Glad to see your reply. What's your name? What shall I call you? Not sure how we can connect outside from here. You can try write to me at my gmail account with my name as in my username with a period between my first and last name.


use the PM (private message). call me szepinn


----------

